# VR6 turbo inlet options?



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

so im going to start putting my vrt together real soon(should be getting the last couple parts in a couple weeks) and now im stuck wondering what im going to to do an inlet setup. the inlet on my turbo is 4" and the maf is 4". so i gotta somehow route 4 inch piping to the turbo!lol sohuld be fun. anyone ever run a short filter on the front of the turbo and just keep the maf in the spot? its gunna look a lil weird having the intercooler piping(2.5") to the maf(4") haha. i dont even kno if they make couplers that have that kinf od transition and i dont see 3" intercooler piping happening. any suggestions? feel free to post pics of your VR6 turbo engine bays! definitely wanna see that


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

oh and merry christmas


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

Just get some 4in aluminum piping and make 1


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

What's wrong with 3in. IC piping?


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

making a 4inch inlet out of aluminum piping is easier said than done when you dont kno how to weld!:banghead: and nothing is wrong with 3inch IC piping i just figured it would be more expensive to get made and harder to fit...


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

Where are u located and what year is your car...


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

the inlet to the turbo is 4" right?

why would you need to make a 4 - 2.5 transition?

i have a 4" inlet on my turbo with a silicone 4" 90 and then the maf with filter on the end

not hard to make it work.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

What MAF/Software and exhaust manifold are you using?
I've heard many people having problems with the stock MAF/4" housing and straight 4" piping, so you should reduce it to 3" and then back to 4" for the turbo inlet. 
You don't have to weld anything, just use silicone couplers/reducers.

I've done a setup on a Kinetic exhaust manifold and GT35R, used a 4" to 3" reducer, straight 3" aluminum piping and a 3" to 4" 90* reducer. All you have to do is trim the 4" to 3" to make it fit properly, it shouldn't take you more than 30min and no welding involved.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

Yetti 1.8t said:


> Where are u located and what year is your car...


south florida....1996



d15nonvtec said:


> the inlet to the turbo is 4" right?
> 
> why would you need to make a 4 - 2.5 transition?
> 
> ...


pics would be helpful..



sp_golf said:


> What MAF/Software and exhaust manifold are you using?
> I've heard many people having problems with the stock MAF/4" housing and straight 4" piping, so you should reduce it to 3" and then back to 4" for the turbo inlet.
> You don't have to weld anything, just use silicone couplers/reducers.
> 
> I've done a setup on a Kinetic exhaust manifold and GT35R, used a 4" to 3" reducer, straight 3" aluminum piping and a 3" to 4" 90* reducer. All you have to do is trim the 4" to 3" to make it fit properly, it shouldn't take you more than 30min and no welding involved.


running an atp manifold and c2 stage 3software so i need the 95mm maf housing,,

pics would help alot guys. your trying to explain how its done but a picture speaks a thousand words


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

I am also looking for pics of a full 4" setup. Trying to figure out how to plumb my 6262 and 4" pro maf setup


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

same boat 6162s 4 in pipe 2 ft straight ordered fabbing today will post pics.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

as requested


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Pics dont really help much, but thats what i did, silicone 45, a little union and some straight 4" up to the maf.... rubs on the brake lines a little though


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

nubVR said:


> Pics dont really help much, but thats what i did, silicone 45, a little union and some straight 4" up to the maf.... rubs on the brake lines a little though


im running my inlet coming from the other side of the engine bay. not running a short runner either


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

d15nonvtec said:


> as requested



i think ill set mine up like yours just on the other side since my turbo will be facing the other direction


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't have any good pictures but here's what I found on my phone:


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

yea those pics really arent that great bug thanks anyways! lol:beer:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*D15nonvtec*

D15nonvtec, 

Are you running the Ebay Garrett 3in DP? If so, how is the fitment?


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> D15nonvtec,
> 
> Are you running the Ebay Garrett 3in DP? If so, how is the fitment?


 lets please try and keep this thread on topic.... im pretty sure if you pm him he'll respond.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Uh ok slappy, I am pretty sure his response would be relevant to this thread. Go jump down someone else's throat. 



> i think ill set mine up like yours just on the other side since my turbo will be facing the other direction


 Thats the reason I asked... You can't run the inlet with the turbo flipped without a custom setup or a Garrett DP. Just wanted to see how he got it to work... Pretty honest, non thread jacking, on topic question if you ask me... 

Oh and to keep it on track, just buy a used Kinetics inlet, it will fit for how you want to run your turbo. No welding or other craziness, just 5 min and your done.:thumbup: Have a nice day


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Love2Spool said:


> running an atp manifold and c2 stage 3software so i need the 95mm maf housing,,


 The placement on a Mk3 ofthe inlet track (pipe ot compressor intake) is similar when using Kinetic & tangential turbo or ATP & on-center (hence manifold is irrelevant assuming you are orienting the intake on the passenger side). I have used 4" from filter to turbo with no problems. Will try to get you a pic so you can see the contour of the pipe bends. A couple of the pics in the thread depict the orientation to the driver's side, I don't know how much tighter that makes it on a Mk3 but I've done full 4" on a Mk4 driver's side with no problems.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

it sounds like what youre saying is that the inlet side of your turbo is on the passenger side. so is mine. heres what i did. its an idea. i have the 4" MAF, and it drop down to 3" piping, for the 3" inlet on my turbo. though soon im just going to relocate my coolant bottle and PS reservoir over by the brake booster and run my intake on the PS side of the engine.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

^^^ I like that a lot, nice setup.:thumbup:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Just my 2 cents the shorter the tip better the flow as well as the less bends the better. More bends and turns in a tip harder the air has to work to get to the turbo.

I have a 4inch maf 4 inch inlet on turbo and did 4 inch tip. Is welded up will pic soon. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

GinsterMan98 said:


> D15nonvtec,
> 
> Are you running the Ebay Garrett 3in DP? If so, how is the fitment?


 i am running an ATP downpipe on that turbo. fits great imo


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks.:thumbup: looks real good. I have not seen to many people run a setup like your, thats why I asked.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks man. I like it quite a bit, looks a lot cleaner than the typical setups i've seen. Wanna clean up the bay and wire tuck this year so it doesnt look as cluttered.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

i think im goign to do a little bit of wire tucking also when i have the engine out.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

G/L on your project man.:thumbup:


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks..should take me no more than a weekend..will do the whol pics and step by step thing


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

let me know if you need more pics


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Keep us posted. I never posted any pics of my install, wish I would have.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

yes i definitely will. just getting the last couple of things togther


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

ready for spring?


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

My 4" inlet


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

looks fancy and clean


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

looks very clean. where did you get your inlet?


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.rennenparts.com/


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Another drivers side inlet


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

What manifold?


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Atp manifold, with atp heatshield and relocated wastegate.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

ah ok 

just wondered since i saw the wastegate up top

why run your diverter valve up top like that?

seems kinda messy


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

thecorradokid24 said:


> http://www.rennenparts.com/


ok having trouble using the sight. if you can send me a direct link to the product or tell me what its called on the website it would make it easier to find



d15nonvtec said:


> why run your diverter valve up top like that?
> 
> seems kinda messy


i was going to say the same thing.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I didn't set it up like that, the previous owner did, but I never minded it, it worked well. I swapped over to sds and ran a filter on the compressor housing. This car is soon to be returned to a N/A obdII vr6. The turbo setup and engine will be going into my corrado.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

_muppet_ said:


> I didn't set it up like that, the previous owner did, but I never minded it, it worked well. I swapped over to sds and ran a filter on the compressor housing. This car is soon to be returned to a N/A obdII vr6. The turbo setup and engine will be going into my corrado.


see that i like alot!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

3" inlet since I'm running an E compressor sc61.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

nice setup


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

Heres my setup. I used a 3" silicone 90 and a 3" aluminum tube for my intake. Most of the parts were ordered from verocious motorsports:thumbup:


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is a pic of my setup. 3" United Motorsport inlet pipe, 4" maf. Just got that filter on this morning which is a lot neater than the big K&N I had on. Just note that the car is RHD so different to a lot of you guys posting on here.

Been having a few air flow issues.... unsure if it is related to the way my pipework and maf is located but only been seeing a max of 100g/s air flow with a brand new genuine maf. Removed the big K&N and was able to see 125g/s air flow so will be interesting to see what I can get with this filter. Still way off in my opinion though, should I not be seeing 180/200g/s max air flow?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Hard to see, but I have 4" from the filter to the turbo. Tight squeeze with the A/C lines, but that's not a problem for most here. I bought the 60* pipe from Spectre and the 2 silicone bends from eBay.

Filter => MAF => 45*silicone => 60* pipe => 90* silicone => Turbo


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

it depends on how much boost your running..at idle 125-135g seems fine..under boost it should be a lil higher..maybe 150


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

viw28 said:


> Been having a few air flow issues.... unsure if it is related to the way my pipework and maf is located but only been seeing a max of 100g/s air flow with a brand new genuine maf. Removed the big K&N and was able to see 125g/s air flow so will be interesting to see what I can get with this filter. Still way off in my opinion though, should I not be seeing 180/200g/s max air flow?


but 100 is definetely tooo low


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

viw28 said:


> Been having a few air flow issues.... unsure if it is related to the way my pipework and maf is located but only been seeing a max of 100g/s air flow with a brand new genuine maf. Removed the big K&N and was able to see 125g/s air flow so will be interesting to see what I can get with this filter. Still way off in my opinion though, should I not be seeing 180/200g/s max air flow?




The 4" housing cuts down what the MAF actually sees, and then the tune scales it up to compensate.


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah that's true although it should be a fair bit higher than 100g/s though I'd have thought!?


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

viw28 said:


> Yeah that's true although it should be a fair bit higher than 100g/s though I'd have thought!?


 
how are you measuring the flow? vagcom?


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah measuring it on Vagcom with block 3. Engine load doesn't appear to be high enough either. AFR's in the high 14's/15's also. I'm getting a load of knock retard as a result of this too, 15 degrees at some points! :screwy:










Started a thread for it so as not to clog this one up with my problems..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ratic-fuel-pump-noise&p=71669637#post71669637


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

keep those turbo setup pics flowing!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Mk IV 4" inlet driver's side


















Couple updates to the Mk IV










Mk III 4" inlet pax side


----------

